# How NOT to launch your boat in the surf!



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Don't end up like this guy! This was at McFaddin beach just east of High Island this past weekend! I mean who in the he__ backs their SUV into the surf to launch an aluminum boat!! Push that dude off and spin it around! The SUV was totalled and had to be pulled out by a jacked up chevy on 44's! 
Attached Images


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Wow...what were they thinking


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I just can't help to ask - "what was he thinking?!"


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the picture with the kid. 

"Well, good luck with the car thing, Dad, I'm going to do some wade fishing!"


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

haha


----------



## 2foxy4u (May 16, 2005)

*It could have been better!*

It could have been a Chevy!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe he didn't like that dodge and wanted a real truck


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

bet it wasn't a lot of fun when he got home.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Trolling the boat I see.. Not good


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Makes you wonder if he needed the insurance money b/c he couldn't pay for it anymore. Hmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont see what he did that was wrong.....



Sometimes I would like to do the same thing with my dodge. LOL


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

it must not have had a Hemi.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

And the Darwin Award goes to.....Guy in the Dodge SUV!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's probably a good thing he never made it out in the boat. That could have really ended badly.


----------



## pimmer (Apr 3, 2009)

It'll start eventually. It's just flooded.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

What a dumba$$!!! If it wasn't for stupid people like that I would not have a job.


----------



## brad durden (Feb 18, 2009)

A little saltwater never hurt anything.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Just spray it lightly with fresh water and a little corrosion X, it'll be just fine....:an5:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That has to be the 2 stupidest guys that own a boat in the world!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

For sale, 2008 Dodge Durango. Never abused, well maintained, never put offroad, garage kept, NEW INTERIOR!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, I really don't mean to be contentious but that appears to be a bit more than "a little saltwater". 



brad durden said:


> A little saltwater never hurt anything.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

This guy does not need to reproduce.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Darwin Award winner??


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Corey270 said:


> Wow...what were they thinking


More like ....what were they smoking.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

He should sue the county for knot providing signage along the beach...in Spanish....saying, "DO NOT DRIVE IN THE WATER"!

It's really knot his fault....it's the taxpayers fault for knot warning him of the danger!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Should have left it there, it would have been rusted down in a few weeks -Oh wait, that's not a chevy! Ya just can't fix stoooopid!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't the Beach Boys do a song about this guy?


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw an idiot do that with his Nissan XTerra in Port A last year, just before Dolly hit. What was even better was watching the tow truck get stuck and swamped as well. Took a second tow truck to get both of 'em. 

To quote Forrest Gump, "Stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

it was his ex's truck


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

cybermania said:


> it was his ex's truck


 it was when he got home...his wife had his truck and to top it off he couldnt make any excuses......he was fishing with his B.I.L....lol
that and he had no business putting a jon boat in the water with the conditions that we had that morning anyways...it got rough soon after.....


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

*Unbelievable*

How dumb can you get?


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Bored during lunch break, here's my crack at the call to the insurance company...

Boat guy: Hello, yeah. I need someone to come out and do a damage estimate on my truck.

Insurance rep: No problem, sir. Were you in an accident?

Boat guy: Kinda. I'm at the beach and my truck is out in the surf.

Insurance rep: So you did hit a parked vehicle, or did someone hit your vehicle?

Boat guy: Nope, like I said, my truck is in the surf. You know, like in the water with waves splashing over it.....pause.... but I can still see it.

Insurance rep: ...long pause....

Boat guy: Hello, are you there?

Insurance rep: Yeah, I'm gonna have to get my boss to call you back. Don't know if your policy covers stupid.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

I hear ya on that one!


TheSamarai said:


> Maybe he didn't like that dodge and wanted a real truck


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Driver to passenger: "Hold my beer and watch this"


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

This guy should be on one of them "smooth" Keystone commercials!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

The guy was obviously trying to create some structure to fish around. After all, his wife would've been ticked if he would've come home without any fish!


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

omg thats crazy, a few days ago we were in gtown and the surf was all messed up and i was asking myself "is their anyone stupid enough to launch in the surf?" i geuss i got my answer. *** do ppl think seriously.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

jboogerfinger said:


> The guy was obviously trying to create some structure to fish around. After all, his wife would've been ticked if he would've come home without any fish!


 hahahahahahahaha thats awesome


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> For sale, 2008 Dodge Durango. Never abused, well maintained, never put offroad, garage kept, NEW INTERIOR!


LOL, single owner non smoker.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Night Trout said:


> LOL, single owner non smoker.


non (tabacco) smoker


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel sorry for his kids....if he has any, but lets hope not!:redface:


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*boat launch*

I help a couple young guys out that tried the same thing launching seadoos on Padri Isle about 10 years ago. It was a brand new Z-71 leather, all the whistles. Waves washing over the tailgate, back window broke out, kid in the driver seat giving it gas while he sat in waste deep water and the rear tires spinning. Towed them out of the sufer with an old beast (DODGE) I had. When the driver opened the door it was like a movie, water poured out for it seemed minutes. I couldn't do anything but laugh to myself. OH YEAH FAILED TO MENTION, THE DEALER PLATES WERE STILL ON THE TRUCK AND DADDY DIDN'T KNOW HE TOOK IT OUT FOR A SPIN. OUCH


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

saltrod said:


> I help a couple young guys out that tried the same thing launching seadoos on Padri Isle about 10 years ago. It was a brand new Z-71 leather, all the whistles. Waves washing over the tailgate, back window broke out, kid in the driver seat giving it gas while he sat in waste deep water and the rear tires spinning. Towed them out of the sufer with an old beast (DODGE) I had. When the driver opened the door it was like a movie, water poured out for it seemed minutes. I couldn't do anything but laugh to myself. OH YEAH FAILED TO MENTION, THE DEALER PLATES WERE STILL ON THE TRUCK AND DADDY DIDN'T KNOW HE TOOK IT OUT FOR A SPIN. OUCH


HAHAHA I saw a kid do the same thing muddin one time. He was some rich kid that had no idea what he was doing and ended up stuck in a bulldozer rut!! We were in there muddin in my buddies dodge on 44"s when we came across this black chevy Z71 (with paper plates) that had nose dived in a 4ft hole. (This kids dad owned a dealership or something!) The cab had like three inches of water in it! After breaking two chains, we finally got him out, but not before we bent the frame pulling him out! I saw him two months later in another new truck... must be nice!:headknock


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

rebelangler said:


> ......he was fishing with his B.I.L.....


This does not happen to be his b.i.l. does it


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 15, 2009)

What a retard!


----------

